# Baylee is famous! sort of



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

That is absolutely wonderful! What a good smart girl Baylee is.:smooch:

Any chance you have the photo available for us to see?????


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Congratulations!! So exciting!


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

That's really cool. Can't wait to see the pic.

Who wrote the book? Premise?


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

FlyingQuizini said:


> That's really cool. Can't wait to see the pic.
> 
> Who wrote the book? Premise?


The book was written by Diana Kerew-Shaw. She has a Papillon.
I'll post the picture as soon as I dig it up on my other computer. I'm working off my laptop at the moment.

The subtitle is "Finding Your Fun in Competitive Obedience"

Part of the writings are exerpts from our newsletter. 

Hey, I just noticed that Augie and Denise are in the book too!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

That is very cool


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

That sounds like a great book, we'd love to see the picture! Speaking of almost famous, Riley was on the news today. They were reporting from our vet's office and my boyfriend had taken him in real fast and they asked if they could film him! I missed seeing it thought because I was at work.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Congrats ... how exciting. be sure to post it!


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

Congratulations Baylee. Cant wait to see the pics. hmmm.... sort of famous?! You ARE famous girly. 

VCM5.... if you call the television programme they should send you a copy of it.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

How exciting!! Cant wait to see the picture.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Very Cool!

Gives me an idea for another book title - It's a Dog Not a Dolphin


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Here is Baylee, looking proud with her dumbell. This photo was used in the book.


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

WOW !! No wonder! This is a fantastic photo! Baylee girl you are beautiful!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Congratulations! That's a beautiful photo! The book sounds very interesting too!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Very nice photo.. What a cutey!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Andrea*

Andrea

Congratulations to Baylee and you. What an honor-she is a GORGEOUS GIRL!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations, how exciting! Your Baylee is gorgeous, love the picture.


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Baylee is such an elegant and regal lady!

The story of your obedience journey is heartwarming and inspiring.


----------

